# How do I figure out what year my Sea Nymph 14 is?



## JasonLester (Jan 16, 2012)

I recently bought an old Sean Nymph and now I am wondering what year it is. 

It has an etched in number in the back of the hull I think its 476747 if I remember it right...is there a way to check the number and figure out what year the boat is?


Thanks 
Jason


----------



## redbug (Jan 16, 2012)

im not sure about boats but i know in trees you cut it in half and count the rings
DO NOT ATTEMPT THIS WITH A BOAT!!!


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 16, 2012)

:LOL2: Dang it I should have read your whole reply ...now my boat wont float!! :LOL2:


----------



## redbug (Jan 16, 2012)

JasonLester said:


> :LOL2: Dang it I should have read your whole reply ...now my boat wont float!! :LOL2:


 dang i knew i should have posted the warning first


----------



## acwd (Jan 16, 2012)

The site I looked at only goes to 1962 and the numbers are lot lower than that. So its newer than 1962. Just guessing it probably a mid 60s.

Steve


----------



## Bob Landry (Jan 16, 2012)

If it was built in 1973 or later, there would be a 12 character number on the transom and the last two numbers would be the year built. Yours is probably older than that and the number you are looking at is a number in the sequence of number of those built.


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks Guys. I know it doesn't have the 12 digit number. So I was wondering if there was a way to figure it out. Mid 60's is kinda what I figured as well but I really didn't know. I am amazed at the condition of the boat for being that old. It is very a simple interior but its not beat up and dented etc.


----------



## Brine (Jan 16, 2012)

verify the hull id and repost


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 16, 2012)

hull ID is 456745


----------



## Brine (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, that didn't help me. Have you called Lowe? Maybe they have someone there that could help. 

Do you have any pics?


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 17, 2012)

Just a couple I posted... I didn't take one of the hull ID and etc. 

And no I haven't called Lowe. I hadn't even thought about that. I may try to get to that. I just figured the internet knows everything...LOL :LOL2: 

Here is what I have


----------



## Brine (Jan 17, 2012)

This one is listed as a 1970 and looks alot like yours. 







Here is the site it came from
https://www.boats.com/listing/forum...h-14/124589431?r=124589431&entityid=124589431

Maybe contact the seller and see if they can give you serial numbers?


----------



## JasonLester (Jan 17, 2012)

Yeah it looks alot like mine. I sent them a message. I paid half what they are asking so I am pretty happy to see that...


----------

